
The 25 hardest video games of all time - planetjones
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/mar/18/the-25-hardest-video-games-of-all-time
======
gutomaia
A list 25 top that doesn't have Battletoads, Devil May Cry or Ikaruga.
Furthermore, lists Simpsons and Time Crisis as hard. They both together
doesn't beat "Prehistoric Isle in 1930".

~~~
Cpoll
It lists harder similar games, and tries not to take too many games with the
same gameplay style, which I think is acceptable for an opinion piece like
this.

Mushihimesama is harder than Ikaruga. Ninja Gaiden II is harder than Devil May
Cry. Battletoads would probably have been a good pick, probably replacing
Ghosts and Goblins.

I'd have chosen Boshy, Kamilia or Wings of Vi over IWBTG, but IWBTG is more
recognizable.

------
lakkal
I'm not familiar with most of the games in this list. My personal entry would
be Gravitar
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravitar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravitar)).
Asteroids-style controls, limited fuel that you have to replenish by hovering
above the ground and beaming up fuel, and all the terrain has strong gravity.

------
SlashmanX
I remember The Lion King on Sega being incredibly difficult as a child, even
when I've tried to play it years later the ostrich jumping is still a lottery
for me.

------
stuxnet79
Never got to play the original Devil May Cry. I wonder if I can get it on
Steam or something.

------
koberstein
What about Terminator 2 for Genesis?

------
ratfacemcgee
Time crisis shouldn't be on that list.

~~~
gutomaia
Agree

